# Gildan 18500 Hoodie Tear Away Tag - Need Advice



## sabrinagia (Sep 2, 2020)

Hello all, love that we can all help one another on this group 


I am having the HARDEST time removing the "tear away" tag from the Gildan 18500 hoodies. Does anyone have any tips or tricks they are willing to share with me?


Thanks in advance


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

sabrinagia said:


> Hello all, love that we can all help one another on this group
> 
> 
> I am having the HARDEST time removing the "tear away" tag from the Gildan 18500 hoodies. Does anyone have any tips or tricks they are willing to share with me?
> ...


 Pull harder.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Are you tearing both tags or just the top?

If both, tear one at a time.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Grip the collar by the tag tightly between thumb and forefinger. Pull the tag downward - hard - until it comes loose, leaving a clean break.
If you tear the tag diagonally you risk getting a jagged break, which doesn't look good.


----------

